# Are You Southerns Nuts???



## blhowes (Jun 9, 2008)

Today was a scorcher, in the high 80s, humidity right up there. I went to another plant to work, the person assigned to help me was from the Louisiana/Mississippi area. The building I worked at was air conditioned comfortably, and in the shelter I was actually working in, I could crank up the AC and make it really comfortable.

We had to go outside to turn on the power, etc., and when we left the building and got into the scorching heat, he made the comment, "Now this is much better! I'd rather work in this kind of environment. I wish they'd get rid of the AC"

My initial reaction, which I held in, was "Are you southerns nuts???!!!". Now, I know there are a bunch of folks here south of the M.D. line. Tell me he's the exception! You guys/gals wouldn't prefer to work in scorching heat and high humidity instead of AC, would you?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 9, 2008)

That is the #1 thing I do not look forward to in living down South.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 9, 2008)

make sure you are liquidated. It is purifying. The sweat represents all the bad stuff leaving your body. 

finish the day off sitting under a magnolia tree drinking mint julips.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 9, 2008)

and the air is heavier in the summer time.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Jun 9, 2008)

I actually miss my job mowing in the Arkansas heat last summer.

That should answer your OP title.


----------



## Quickened (Jun 9, 2008)

joshua said:


> I _love_ cold weather. And I'm almost as _Southern_ as they come.



My kind of guy!

Anything over 75 is usually too warm for me. It tends to get humid here often. I generate alot of heat on my own so i prefer 20's-30's. I can remember going to church and talking with a lady outside and i was only wearing a thin hoodie. I think it was between 0 and 9 degrees.

To be honest though as a first shifter(typically) there is nothing better to get me going in the morning!


----------



## Zenas (Jun 9, 2008)

The hard part is getting started sweating. I find the majority of my discomfort to be within those first few minutes of heating up and begining to sweat. After I have begun to sweat, I feel fine, great in fact. You Yankees were not blessed with the same tolerance of the elements that we Southerners have been blessed with. 

Never let it be said that you Yankees cannot crochet a fine scarf or sweater for one to warm themselves in, one almost as fine as our women can produce. Leave it to we Southern men to get the outdoor work done though.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 9, 2008)

Are us Southerns nuts??

Absolutely......

I'm looking forward to getting back home for some leave. I'm freezing to death up here in Washington state.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 9, 2008)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Are us Southerns nuts??
> 
> Absolutely......
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting back home for some leave. I'm freezing to death up here in Washington state.



If not for the fact that my wife and son would never go for it, I would be willing to trade places with you. 
This above 90 degree weather every summer is getting to me. If you could stand to live here in South Alabama and like the hot, this isn't a bad place. Most people here think it's a Paradise.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 9, 2008)

Zenas said:


> The hard part is getting started sweating. I find the majority of my discomfort to be within those first few minutes of heating up and begining to sweat. After I have begun to sweat, I feel fine, great in fact.


I know exactly where you're coming from, brother. When I move that AC dial, and the temperature changes from 62 to 65, at first there's a lot of discomfort. But I tough it out, and after a while I feel fine. Not great, but fine.


Zenas said:


> You Yankees were not blessed with the same tolerance of the elements that we Southerners have been blessed with.


I don't know if its tolerance that makes us different. I was raised in NJ, and I can remember summer nights so hot and humid that you couldn't sleep, you just laid there "purifying, letting all the bad stuff leave your body". Miserable, but tolerable.

A Yankee moves away from that environment into the AC and says, "This is nice. I like this better". The southerner moves away from that environment into the AC and says, "Oh, for the good old days when I was hot and miserable..."


Zenas said:


> Never let it be said that you Yankees cannot crochet a fine scarf or sweater for one to warm themselves in, one almost as fine as our women can produce.


Almost as fine?


----------



## caddy (Jun 9, 2008)

I actaully caddied for the first time in 6 years at the Honors Course in Chattanooga. One of our Elders, who is a H.S. English teacher was looking to do something for the summer. I suggested He caddy. I set it up and he's been training, walking the course. I went with him this past Saturday. It was probably 95 on the course. All the Caddies have to wear the white jumpers, just like the Masters jump suits. They are a thick cotton/poly blend. The Heat Index must have been over a 100. My elder friend is my age 46/47 but has run 5 or 6 marathons. He was wore, as was I. He told me "I don't think I could have carried two bags today."


----------



## blhowes (Jun 9, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> That is the #1 thing I do not look forward to in living down South.


You are now an official member of the "I'm not nuts" club.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 9, 2008)

joshua said:


> I _love_ cold weather. And I'm almost as _Southern_ as they come.


Josh, somehow I knew you weren't nuts!



TaylorOtwell said:


> I actually miss my job mowing in the Arkansas heat last summer.
> 
> That should answer your OP title.


Taylor, umm, how should I put this...


----------



## blhowes (Jun 9, 2008)

Quickened said:


> Anything over 75 is usually too warm for me. It tends to get humid here often. I generate alot of heat on my own so i prefer 20's-30's. I can remember going to church and talking with a lady outside and i was only wearing a thin hoodie. I think it was between 0 and 9 degrees.


We may differ on the temperature (70 instead), but all in all I think we're "on the same page"


----------



## blhowes (Jun 9, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> make sure you are liquidated. It is purifying. The sweat represents all the bad stuff leaving your body...


 Are you sure it doesn't represent all the good stuff leaving your body?


----------



## Herald (Jun 9, 2008)

Praise God for A/C. I couldn't live without it.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 9, 2008)

I hail from So. Cal. where we get all of 4 days per year of "humidity" in the middle of August (not all that high then). The other 361 days hover between 3% and something still embarrasingly dry by your standards. Having grown up with "dry heat" I hit the AC whenever the temp in my car gets above 65 degrees!

Yes, southerners must actually be NUTS! (All except for Joshua and Benjamin).


----------



## jwithnell (Jun 9, 2008)

Y'all sho'nuff need to love the south!

I did most of my growing up in the deep south and never did get used to the heat and humidity. I'm convinced that in the new earth, every day will be 25 degrees with no humidity and 17 hours of sunshine!


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 9, 2008)

Zenas said:


> You Yankees were not blessed with the same tolerance of the elements that we Southerners have been blessed with.



Heh, you Southrons haven't been blessed with a real climate, like central Montana. Then you'd know the joy of working hard in triple digit heat (I agree that once you get the sweat going, and drink plenty of liquids-it goes fine). But you miss out on those glorious 40 below zero days--because when if finally warms up to minus 10 you shed the coat and work in a flannel shirt, otherwise it's just too hot.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jun 9, 2008)

We were out and about in the 100F degree heat today, and I heard nothing but complaints about the heat from the locals. 

As far as I'm concerned the minute the temperature rose above 75F it was getting too hot.


----------



## bookslover (Jun 9, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> make sure you are liquidated....



Liquidated? That sounds serious, like something the Mafia would do to you!  I think you mean hydrated...

At 55, I can't stand heat the way I used to when I was younger...


----------



## Ivan (Jun 9, 2008)

How's this for nuts? I don't care if it's hot or cold, raining or snowing...whatever. If a tornado comes my way I just step out of the way.

Ignore the weather.


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 10, 2008)

I lived in Fla and drove around without air conditioning for a couple years and it dodn't bother me. What I have difficulty in, though, is sleeping when I am warm.


----------



## Zenas (Jun 10, 2008)

bookslover said:


> At 55, I can't stand heat the way I used to when I was younger...



How is this true? Everyone I know of, as they grow older, keeps the temperature in their house 80 degrees or more? It is the middle of summer and it is hotter in the house than outside and my fiancee's grandparents and parents think we need to keep the A/C off.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Jun 10, 2008)

We're having glorious spring weather in SW Idaho with temperatures in the 60's and 70's. In another month it will be getting into the 90's and 100's, but with 12% humidity. That will last for about a month. Other than that, great weather. The Snake River valley has winters milder than my native Kentucky. I love my beautiful home state in May and October; but you can have the months in between.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 10, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Praise God for A/C. I couldn't live without it.




Bill is my brother. But when the war started I headed South. We are still brothers. And love each other. And our A/C.


----------



## govols (Jun 10, 2008)

blhowes said:


> joshua said:
> 
> 
> > I _love_ cold weather. And I'm almost as _Southern_ as they come.
> ...



Now that could start a whole debate thread of its own.


----------



## Quickened (Jun 10, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> But you miss out on those glorious 40 below zero days--because when if finally warms up to minus 10 you shed the coat and work in a flannel shirt, otherwise it's just too hot.



Hahah! Its so true!


----------



## pilgrim3970 (Jun 10, 2008)

joshua said:


> I _love_ cold weather. And I'm almost as _Southern_ as they come.



Man, I HATE the cold - give me temps in the 90s anyday. Heck, until I traded in my little Ford Ranger a few years back, I didn't even have a working A/C in my vehicle.


----------



## pilgrim3970 (Jun 10, 2008)

jwithnell said:


> Y'all sho'nuff need to love the south!




You know that's right - poor ol' yankee would pert'neer fall out from the heat in these parts. 

I'm in Oklahoma - coldest it gets is maybe close to 0. Hottest? we've had it up to 110 but that is unusual. 101 is more normal for the hotest part in the summer. Fortunately cold temps only last from end of November to late Feb. 70s to 80s in the spring - not too bad at all.


----------



## pilgrim3970 (Jun 10, 2008)

Ivan said:


> If a tornado comes my way I just step out of the way..



Here we run out on the front porch with a video camera yelling - "hey ya'll check this out that thing's comin' right at us!"


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Quickened (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Annalissa (Jun 10, 2008)

pilgrim3970 said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > If a tornado comes my way I just step out of the way..
> ...



Haha. Tornado weather is the best (of course, the tornado itself is the undesirable thing). Here in Indy, they come through at least once or twice in a summer. It's always a great way to involuntarily swap lawn furniture with the neighbors down the street. Also, a great way to disperse those hellfire and brimstone evangelical tracts.


----------



## joeholland (Jun 10, 2008)

Folks down here in MS call the heat their "inclement weather". We don't get much snow and we're usually to far inland for hurricanes. But when the heat gets up there we do the same thing Norhtern folks do in a blizzard--stay inside, crank up the artificial atmosphere, and wait it out.


----------



## JohnV (Jun 10, 2008)

How do you guys play hockey? Can't have life without hockey.


----------



## joeholland (Jun 10, 2008)

JohnV said:


> How do you guys play hockey? Can't have life without hockey.


Answer: SEC football


----------



## JohnV (Jun 10, 2008)

joeholland said:


> JohnV said:
> 
> 
> > How do you guys play hockey? Can't have life without hockey.
> ...



Let me see; that would be Southern England Collegiate Football, or soccer, which is hockey without a stick, right?


----------



## caddy (Jun 10, 2008)

joeholland said:


> JohnV said:
> 
> 
> > How do you guys play hockey? Can't have life without hockey.
> ...


 
Amen Brother !

and ROLL TIDE !!!!!!


----------



## Ivan (Jun 10, 2008)

ProRegeLissa said:


> pilgrim3970 said:
> 
> 
> > Ivan said:
> ...



I live (now) in the Rockford, IL/Beloit, WI area. In this general vinicity (about a twenty-five mile ratio we have had three tornados thus far. 

Expect more.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 10, 2008)

> Here we run out on the front porch with a video camera yelling - "hey ya'll check this out that thing's comin' right at us!"



I remember that - Gary England on the tube giving tornado warnings, and the closer the warnings get to where you live, the more people head outdoors to see if anything has touched down yet. 

And then there are those who go out and chase them.

Oklahoma's an interesting place...


----------



## bookslover (Jun 10, 2008)

Zenas said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > At 55, I can't stand heat the way I used to when I was younger...
> ...



Very simple, young man. When I was younger, I was skinny (5'-8", 128 pounds) and could take the heat. Now, I'm fat (5'-8", 215 pounds) and carry my own heat around with me. Combine that with the hot weather and it's just too hot!


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 10, 2008)

> and carry my own heat around with me.



You got a permit for a gun?


----------



## BJClark (Jun 11, 2008)

blhowes;



> We had to go outside to turn on the power, etc., and when we left the building and got into the scorching heat, he made the comment, "Now this is much better! I'd rather work in this kind of environment. I wish they'd get rid of the AC"
> 
> My initial reaction, which I held in, was "Are you southerns nuts???!!!". Now, I know there are a bunch of folks here south of the M.D. line. Tell me he's the exception! You guys/gals wouldn't prefer to work in scorching heat and high humidity instead of AC, would you?



I would be like your co-worker, I prefer the heat over the a/c, the rest of my family not so much so.

My family prefers the house at 60 degrees, I go sit in the backyard or walk around the house with a blanket wrapped around me trying to stay warm.

so you can include me in the nut's section..


----------



## 2 Tim 4:2 (Jun 11, 2008)

I was born and raised in Florida. It has been in the high 90's lately with humidity almost as high. I am discontent when the weather gets below 65 and I need to put a jacket on. I lived in bham for three years but went back to Fla because bham was to cold for to long. I prefer 90 degree weather year round to one day of cold. However, I would never turn of the A/C. That is not a southern thing it is just weird.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank-you for all your responses. I think now I have enough information to accurately answer my question, "Are you Southerners nuts?" I appreciate your help. Now I don't have to wonder anymore.


----------



## pilgrim3970 (Jun 11, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> > Here we run out on the front porch with a video camera yelling - "hey ya'll check this out that thing's comin' right at us!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's right! Here the warnings aren't so you will know if you need to get in your shelter but so you'll know the best place to stand to watch it happen!

BTW, Gary England is still on the air - he's like the Dick Clark of meteorologists.


----------



## danmpem (Jun 11, 2008)

When I first saw this thread, I thought it was a question about church life or theology from my Presbyterian brethren!


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 11, 2008)

ProRegeLissa said:


> pilgrim3970 said:
> 
> 
> > Ivan said:
> ...


 
  

We had a tornado rip through here, about 20 miles northeast of us, last Sunday afternoon during our communion service... Lost a roof to a "treetop tornado" several years ago...

That's a great idea... I wonder: if you slip a few bucks to a storm chaser in OK or KS or even here, would they be willing to toss, like, ALL of your Arminian detritus into the funnel and/or its likely path for you?! I have a *lot *of that garbage around here. 

Margaret


----------



## bookslover (Jun 12, 2008)

staythecourse said:


> > and carry my own heat around with me.
> 
> 
> 
> You got a permit for a gun?


----------



## Grymir (Jun 12, 2008)

I lived in Texas for 20 years. We would stay inside (airconditioned of course), and come out in the winter months. You could even garden then too! I miss that.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 12, 2008)

Grymir said:


> I lived in Texas for 20 years. We would stay inside (airconditioned of course), and come out in the winter months. You could even garden then too! I miss that.



I lived in Ft. Worth for about four years. It was hot. I survived. 

I actually miss Ft. Worth...maybe I am nuts! I was in seminary most of that time and met many wonderful people. My perception of the city was colored by my association with those people and the seminary....

....but it was hot.


----------

